# Books not bought at Amazon download to Kindle HD 8



## wishdr (May 13, 2017)

I have a few Mobi format books in Dropbox that I want to download to my new Kindle HD 8. Need some help. Have not been able to do it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I haven't done anything in quite a while with non-Kindle books & not on any of the Fires - so I'm guessing you'll shortly hear from others more versed.

But some ideas:
I believe there is a special folder the books need to be put in
Are they DRM-free?
You can sometimes send them to your account through your special Kindle email address.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the easiest way is to just use 'Send to Kindle' . . . . load the utility on your PC from Amazon and set it up. Then right click on the file and select Send to kindle. You can specify which device for it to go to -- if you have more than one. The advantage to this method is that the book is then archived at Amazon so if you want to put it on a different device come other time, it's easy to do.

If you want to do it directly from DropBox to the Fire, you can, I think, but, as Carol notes, you have to make sure you get it in the right folder . . . . might need a file manager utility to do that.


----------



## jeanniespc131 (Jun 1, 2017)

I have a Kindle Oasis and this is how I do it.....I hook the Kindle to my pc and open the Kindle Folder and drop the ebook into the documents folder.


----------

